# Wozu braucht man den Broadcast Monitor?



## jet lucas (25. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

die Dinger kosten teilweise 50.000 € und mehr. Das is mir irgendwie zuviel. Hat einer von euch links zum Thema oder alternativen monitoring setups die bezahlbar sind?

Dankbar für jeden Hinweis!

Gruß
jet


----------



## chmee (25. August 2006)

*Broadcast-Monitore* sind in Klassen eingeteilt.

*Klasse 1* - Referenz -Monitore geben absolut das Signal wieder, das eingespeist wird.
Inklusive Original-Farbraum, Underscan/Overscan, ungleich höhere Auflösung als ein
Standard-TV, wichtigen Videoanschlüssen ( SDI, YUV usw ), Zebra bei Out-of-Range etc.

Auf Klasse1-Monitoren sieht man Mpeg2-Artefakte sofort, wo man sie im Wohnzimmer-Fernseher nur ahnt.


> Bei der technischen Abnahme wird das Videoband auf einem besonders hochwertigen Monitor, einem sogenannten Klasse1 Monitor betrachtet. Bereits hier fallen typische technische Bildfehler auf. Zu knallige (übersättigte) Farben etwa, zu hoher Schwarzwert, ausgefressene Weißwerte (Clippendes Weiß), schlechter Signal-Rauschspannungsabstand (kein richtiges Schwarz, statt dessen eher rauschiges Grau), instabiles Signal, zu geringe Auflösung etc. Darüber hinaus wird auch darauf geachtet, ob etwa bei den Programmtiteln auf die Einhaltung des Safe-Title Bereichs geachtet wurde.



*Klasse 2* - Kontroll - Monitore sind Geräte, bei denen die sehr hohen Ansprüche an den Referenzmonitortyp zugunsten eines erheblich niedrigeren Preises etwas reduziert sind.

*Klasse 3* - Beobachtungsmonitore sollen mindestens guten HeimFernsehern entsprechen.

Links:
IRT - Institut für Rundfunktechnik Pflichtenheft 50EUR/Jahr
Burosch Testbilderinfo PDF
ProSiebenSat1- Pflichtenheft zur Produktion PDF
How to SetUp a Sony PVM
Datenblatt PVM 14 M4E und Ähnlich
Preisliste bei MPEC

Wenn Du Dir mal das ProSieben Heft durchliest, wirst Du verstehen, warum nicht jeder dahergelaufene Urlaubsfilmer dort Produzent oder Kameramann wird. Und warum ein Klasse 1 Monitor viel bringt, aber nicht erschwinglich sein muss.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Ich empfehle, einen Sony PVM 14Zoller bei eBay abzugreifen, dann könntest Du mit Glück 400EUR ausgeben.

**EDIT 2** 27.08.2006
Heute ist ein 27Zoller Sony PVM2730 für schlappe 102EUR weggegangen. Während des Gebots bin ich dann
zu mir gekommen und wollte keinen so großen(66cm),schweren(52kg) und stromhungrigen(172W) Monitor mehr haben.
Ich schau weiter nach nem 13 oder 14 Zoller. (17kg, 90W)


----------



## jet lucas (26. August 2006)

... vielen dank chmee - lade es gerade runter ...


----------



## LRK (4. September 2006)

Faszinierend.  Dass, die Teile doch so teuer sind... Als ich in der technischen Abteilung des ZAMs als Bildregiesseur tätig war, hatten wir ja auch mit allerlei teuren Gerätschaften zu tun.
Wo rührt das Interesse her, Lucas? Arbeit, Hobby?
Und Lob für Chmee, ein sehr umfangreiches und gutes Antwortschreiben. ;-)


----------

